# Guess who's feeling slightly better?



## chompie_puppy (Nov 15, 2009)

I took Wonka out of her cage this morning to let her have a walk around the garage. I checked on her an hour later and this is what I found:










Can you spot her?

Here, let me give you a closer look.










Yes! Now I know Wonka is feeling well enough to fly!

She also picked up some weight thanks to the suggestion I got on here to feed her soaked pellets by hand.










And....

Remember how there was no trace of urates in her droppings?

Well....










(Sorry, that's a gross photo. There's also a lot of poop because I snap her poopy photos before I change the paper in the morning.)

So, the only thing I'm really worried about is the consistency of her droppings. 

I couldn't find any of the antibiotics you guys recommended, so I put her on a broad-spectrum antibiotic called Avicycline C. Since I couldn't get her what she really needed, I decided to risk taking her to an avian vet.

She has an appointment this Friday and the vet promised he wouldn't have my "pet" pigeon put to sleep. So hopefully everything will be sorted out then.

Then, finally, Wonka can be released back into the wild again!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

She is certainly feeling better. 

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is wonderful news. You did a great job with Wonka. She is a lucky pij.

Reti


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

soo happy to hear she's feeling better


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

She's really looking much perkier! If you aren't already, you might want to give her three days worth of probiotics, then continue twice a week for healthy gut support.


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

she looks so good


----------

